# Two Steps From Hell et al: Sequenced or Real Orchestral Recording?



## theheresy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi guys, is all the music from Two Steps from Hell very good sequenced/sound library recordings or real orchestral recordings? Same goes for other such trailer audio houses like Audiomachine, etc. I would have assumed of course they're all real orchestral recordings but can anyone confirm this because I read somewhere in a thread on some other site that someone was implying the TSFH music was sequenced with sound libraries which I find highly improbable but perhaps possible considering it's Nick Phoenix and Thomas J.


----------



## Justus (Dec 27, 2009)

I think mostly real (http://www.capellen.cz/english/references.htm) and partly sequenced....


----------

